# Reliance CDMA Internet V/S Tata Indicom CDMA Internet



## ELITE (Oct 21, 2006)

My Airtel Mobile Office speeds are pathetic and they have a proxy system which makes same IP for all Airtel Mobile Office users, The speeds I receive is 6-7 KBps max., my network area does not have EDGE enabled  , I tried my friends Reliance CDMA and it is much better then Airtel, speeds were around 20-28 KBps (night surfing) , Now I am planning to go for a unlimited 1500/- PLAN and need to know your experiences with Tata Indicom and Reliance CDMA internet speeds? which one is faster?


----------



## dinesh_mettur (Oct 22, 2006)

reliance is faster


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 23, 2006)

well i think dinesh_mettur doesnt have any idea about cdma.......

how faster is reliance mr.dinesh??????have u used it...

they only provide u a connection worth from 24-42 kbps.....

i could get it in my dialup itself


----------



## Tech.Masti (Oct 23, 2006)

Please tell me about TATA Indicom net charges


----------



## ELITE (Oct 23, 2006)

Please tell me about TATA Indicom net charges

^^ TATA's Charges are same as Reliance, Visit there website for Tariff.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 23, 2006)

@techmasti and elite: 
Here is the link for Tata Indicom net charges

*www.tataindicom.com/personal/inter...ersonal_internet_vdatacard_tariff_details.asp


----------



## The Outsider (Oct 23, 2006)

it surely is a waste, no unlimited plan


----------



## sariq (Oct 23, 2006)

reliance and tata both are having higher data charges, no unlimited plan on mobile + once you buy data ard, you are bond to them + cant browse net on mobile + maximum speed 144kbps = ALL WASTE.

they should revise data charges to <500/- per month for unlimited plan.


----------



## ELITE (Oct 25, 2006)

You mean NO UNLIMITED option of PHONE PLANS


----------



## Anindya (Oct 25, 2006)

Hello Elite,  Please dont believe anyone who tells u that Reliance is not good. I myself is using Reliance Netconnect, And that  too from Mobile. Though the speed is not good for downloading but enough for surfing. And  YES THERE IS UNLIMITED PLAN FOR MOBILE USERS ALSO. THE PLAN IS FREEDOM AT NIGHT @ RS.400. You can get unlimited surfing time from 10pm-6am the next morning. Inorder to verify urself please check out both Reliance as well as TATA Indicom`s site.

 Reliance :- www.relinceinfo.com
 Bye!


----------



## The Outsider (Oct 25, 2006)

and what speed you get mate?

Reliance Netconnect Data Plans
	Freedom@Night 	

Monthly Charge
	400 	

Peak
(6.00 a.m to 10.00 p.m)
	Re 0.5/ min 	

Off Peak
(10.00 p.m to 6.00 a.m)
	Unlimited 	

Additional Data Usage Rate
	N.A 	


Free SMS/Month
	NIL 	

Free Email Account
	10 MB 	

Free Web Space
*2* MB

*www.reliancecommunications.co.in/Communications/Rconnect/rconnect_tariffs_details.html

won't recommend that to anyone


----------



## ELITE (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanks, that does mean that their is no UNLIMITED (Fixed Rate Monthly Rental) PLAN in any of the service


----------



## sariq (Oct 26, 2006)

Anindya said:
			
		

> YES THERE IS UNLIMITED PLAN FOR MOBILE USERS ALSO. THE PLAN IS FREEDOM AT NIGHT @ RS.400. You can get unlimited surfing time from 10pm-6am the next morning.



LOL is this called unlimted??? from 06:00AM to 10:00PM net connetion is 30/- per hour.


----------

